# AFP national police check



## srik (Aug 1, 2013)

I am applying for partner visa... Should I be checking name check only or name and fingerprint check?? :


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

Name check only. It can be done online.


----------



## Ausfil (Sep 18, 2012)

srik said:


> I am applying for partner visa... Should I be checking name check only or name and fingerprint check?? :


If you are required to provide an Australian police check (also known as an Australian penal clearance certificate), you must complete the National Police Check application form that is available from the Australian Federal Police (AFP) website AFP Homepage - Australian Federal Police http://www.afp.gov.au/

You should use Code 33 at Question 1 on the form and include details of any, and all, names you have been known by. If an AFP certificate is provided based on incorrect information, the department may request another certificate. Fingerprints are not required for National Police Checks.
Police checks are valid only for 12 months from the date of issue.

More information on police checks, including overseas police checks, is available from the department's website Character Requirement - Applications & Forms http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/

Prospective Marriage (Temporary)(Class TO Subclass 300) visa.
Applied: 15 June 2011
Granted: 25 August 2011
Married: 10 March 2012
Partner (Temporary)(Class UK Subclass 820) visa.
Applied: 23 May 2012
CO assigned: 05 July 2012
AFP clearance: 17 August 2012 (applied for this 06 July but it took a long time to get it)
Granted: 20 August 2012


----------

